# Ashley Furniture



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

OK I don`t have any complants about Bee Supply Co.s

But last fall we bought a new Kitchen Table from Ashley Furniture Co. and it is a piece of "JUINK" it is a long story but they don`t want to stand behind what they sell so I (we) would NOT sugest buying from them!!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Update

After 4 months of emails, phone calls, emails to BBB and them sending out 2 more juink tables (the last one refused at the truck) they just picked up the table and have made a full refund.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

There is a category in the furniture business called "promotional". It's the stuff you see when they run the snazzy advertisements with low prices. It's also the stuff they bring in by the truckload when a furniture store is going out of business and runs a sale forever. Ashley manufactures a lot of it. It has a place, but it's definitely not heirloom furniture.


----------



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

Most furniture is now made in China. Ashley, Rooms to Go, Thomasville, Broyhill, Hooker, etc., etc, etc.

If you want a nice piece of furniture, something that will be an heirloom, go see your local cabinet maker. Most will do custom work-- not just cabinets.

They would appreciate your business.

Regards,
Miles


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

We werent looking for "heirloom" just a decint table made from "wood" not partical board, the table is made of wood but the design is such that the wood has grain that runs in opsite directions and when it shrinks we ended up with a "gap" where the leaf goes in (1/4" wide when they picked it up) so now we have replaced it with a table (that most people wont be able to tell the difference) from "Big Lots"and for $250.00 less.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Ah, Big Lots, the place to get quality furniture...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Suprisingly it is as good as the BIG store was or better because the design is better


----------

